# Jeez. Does this ever stop?



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Say a big hi to Jake. Jake had the worst canker you have ever seen. That pink area around his eye?

That is where a 6mm (BB) sized ball of canker came out of. He's just about ready for release. Thank God.

This bird has two gears.
1. 'Waiting'.
2. 'Homocidal Maniac'.

Saints preserve my sanity.........


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

PS.

I'm still alive. Busy as heck, but alive none the less.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Jake! 

I'm glad you brought our Alvin back to us, and glad to hear that you are almost ready for release. 

Alvin, how long have you had this little one? 

Forget about praying to the saints to preserve your sanity, you are way to late.

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

HI JAKE!

Alvin, I am soooo happy you're not dead.  Gald to hear you're still finding the little ones to heal. We miss our pals when they're gone too long.

Jake sure is pretty.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*HI JAKE!*

My condolences putting up with Alvin. He just won't believe that ALL you lovely pijies know he's an "alien"...apparently, he's one of "those" who doesn't have telepathic powers so you could tell him up close and personal that you have his number! *(he doesn't even know you are a HEN!)  *

I am SO glad to hear you are doing well and will soon be released. Do spread the word about Alvin. He does have wonderful healing powers even though you have to "put up with him" while you are getting better! LOL  and HE thinks HE is putting up with YOU!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*HI ALVIN!*

WELCOME BACK! 

As you can see, we have been eagerly waiting for your return - judging from the posts that got in ahead of mine! Wasn't my fault - my computer mice were sick for a short period of time.

I'm sure all will go well with Jake! What a beautiful pij!

Hope you won't be a stranger! Drop in so we know you are still in "this world!"  WE MISSED YOU!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Mr Squeaks, you're too funny.

Hi alvin, glad to see you back. Great kob with jack you did there. I bet he can't wait to be out again 

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Welcome back Alvin, it's good to see you brought a friend along too. What a lucky & handsome pidge he is, he couldn't have been found by a better person.


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

*HI JAKE! * You sure are beautiful! I'm glad to hear you're feeling better and wish you the best of luck as life gets back to normal!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

1. Waiting and 2. Homicidal Maniac......ROFL boy who hasn't known a pigeon like that??!! Glad he's doing better.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> *HI JAKE!*
> 
> *(he doesn't even know you are a HEN!)  *


Looks like Jake is not the only one with my number.

Apparently, upon release in the park Jake was a _BIG_ hit...........




*With the boys.*



Guess I'm not very good with this, am I?


----------

